# Orden de la oración.



## Biomarco

Hola, a todos:Siempre me surgen dudas sobre el orden de la oración subordinada en alemán, en particular con los tiempos compuestos. A ver si me podéis ayudar con el siguiente caso. Yo había escrito:
"..., dass wir Hilfe leisten können haben",
pero me han corregido con lo siguiente:
"..., dass wir haben Hilfe leisten können".

Vale, lo del "haben" al final de la oración ha sido fallo mío, por ser un tiempo compuesto con verbo modal, pero que "Hilfe" tenga que ir después de "haben" y no antes, no lo entiendo. ¿No habría que decir "dass wir Hilfe haben leisten können"?
Saludos.​


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí. Habría.


----------



## Biomarco

susanainboqueixon said:


> Sí. Habría.



Sin embargo, un alemán me ha asegurado que lo correcto es "dass wir haben Hilfe leisten können", pero no me sabe decir el porqué...


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Soy vieja. Y como no tenemos una Real Academia que nos dice cual es la forma correcta, pues cambia la cosa con el uso. Pero resulta que para mi suena más correcta la forma que a ti te parece la correcta, por eso lo dije.


----------



## Biomarco

Sí, a mí también me parece que suena mejor con el complemento directo "Hilfe" justo después del sujeto. Si a ti también te suena bien, lo dejo así, porque, con lo que me cuesta ordenar las partes del verbo al hablar, creo que mi cerebro no se podría acordar nunca de esto!
¡Gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

La verdad es que hay alemanes a quienes les cuesta ordenar las partes del verbo. Y creo que el ejemplo que diste es uno de éstos donde les cuesta mucho a muchos y así... Sin embargo, la forma que nos gusta a ti y a mi no es ningún error.


----------



## JCA-

Exactamente como lo habías escrito primero; en la oración subordinada los verbos van al final y en orden inverso a como los diríamos normalmente en Español; el verbo que iría en la oración principal en la segunda posición, en la oración subordinada va al final. La otra forma es válida como oración principal, por lo tanto sin el dass.

Also, es ist so, wie du erst gesagt hast. Das heisst, dass dein Freund sich geirrt haben kann


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

dos notas sobre tu pregunta:


(A) ..._dass wir Hilfe haben leisten können_.
(B)..._dass wir haben Hilfe leisten können.
_
La oración subordinada con los tiempos compuestos de los verbos modales  alemanes tiene reglas precisas (cfr. Duden 1998, Bd. 4, p. 816). El infinitivo del verbo modal  (exacto: Ersatzinfinitiv) va al final (können), luego el verbo correspondiente *seguido *por la forma finita del auxiliar _haben _(se entiende de derecha a izquierda). 

El orden de la partes de la oración en las subordinadas, como sabrás, sigue la regla de la "imagen reflejada" (Spiegelbild) en relación a las oraciones principales, es decir, las partes verbales aparecen "invertidas" como en un reflejo: 

Imagen reflejada: Verbform 4 -> Verbform 3 -> Verbform 2 -> Verbform 1 (de 4 a 1 sucesivamente, en orden decreciente siempre según la frase):

...weil ich auf das Gespräch gewartet (2) hatte (1)

...als ich die Vögel im Garten zwitschern (3) hören (2) könnte (1)

...da sie von der Meldung überrascht (4) worden (3) sein (2) müssen (1)

Esta forma "reflejada" es muy curiosa, se podría decir mucho (en sentido extra-lingüistico) sobre cómo se representan los alemanes la relación de la acción verbal entre principal y subordinada. Las subordinadas romances son subordinadas meramente "lógicas", en esta regla "reflejada" hay mucho más que decir. Retomando: esta regla de la imagen vale para el orden de las subordinadas (imagen reflejada) y también para las principales (imagen no-reflejada, "correcta" en su caso: Verbform 1-2-3-4). Como se puede notar, la regla se refiere al orden de las diferentes partes del verbo alemán en general (subordinada o principal que sea) modal o no (se note el ejemplo 2-1, arriba).

Dada esta premisa, se podría seguir la regla y escribir:


 ...dass wir Hilfe leisten (3) können (2) haben (1),


 pero es un error como bien notas. En el caso de tu ejemplo A, la regla nos pide _*obligatoriamente *_que sigamos la siguiente excepción de la regla de la imagen reflejada, es decir: Verbform 1 -> Verbform 3 Verbform 2: 

(A) ...dass wir Hilfe haben (1) leisten (3) können (2).

...obwohl er die Arbeit nicht hat (1) erledigen (3) können (2)

La razón es técnica: una "aglomeración" de 3 ó 4 verbos ya crea suficiente riesgo de confusión, imagina en una subordinada (que los alemanes tienden a evitar en el lenguaje coloquial). Se notarà, además, "que suena" generalmente bien la frase si se respeta la regla 1-3-2 dejando el objeto (Hilfe, Arbeit) fuera de la sucesión 1-3-2. En efecto, suena bien, porque respeta la excepción a la regla. Sin embargo, el ejemplo B:

(B)..._dass wir haben Hilfe leisten können.

... weil sie die Kinder hätte _(1)_ in den Garten schicken _(3)_ sollen _(2)_
...weil niemand hatte _(1) _die Zeitung lesen _(3)_ wollen _(2) 

y los demás, tampoco "suenan mal", tienen su razón detrás: hay verbos alemanes (generalmente transitivos) que necesitan expresar _explícitamente _su objeto para expresar sentido _completo _(digamos en castellano, "yo como..." ¿Qué? - una manzana). Esta regla es muy sutil, porque depende de un buen conocimiento del verbo, en este casos (_Hilfe) leisten, (Zeitung) lesen, (in den Garten) schicken. _El verbo forma, digamos, una "unidad semántica" con su objeto, en el caso B será_: Hilfe <-leisten, _prestar-auxilio (con el guión, ojo, para subrayar la unidad).

 Cuando aparecen estos verbos, la mencionada excepción a la imagen reflejada (1-3-2), permite que el objeto se coloque entre la Verbform 1 y la Verbform 3 (cfr. B). 

Ergo, no es un error lo que te han mencionado (sin explicar), siempre de darse el caso de frases con estos verbos explícitos. 

  saludos,

PS: yo tambien soy viejo como Susana


----------



## Blixa

Como bien han explicado, la razon es que en las Hauptsatz que comienzan con weil, damit, während, obwohl, als, bevor, wenn, etc. despues va a el sujeto y al final el verbo conjugado (verbo 1) al final de la oración.


----------

